# Construction at Ocean Tower



## mmdays (Feb 13, 2021)

I read that Ocean Tower is being done in stages. Does anyone know if they've finished the first section and if there is currently construction going on there? Thanks!


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes the first phase was completed. It sounds like phase 2 should be completed sometime this year.

Brochure from an earlier thread - https://tugbbs.com/forums/attachments/ocean-tower-brochure-pdf.8179/

From February 2019 https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20190207005883/en/
“_Over the course of this multi-phase project, there will be approximately 350 units comprised of studios, one-, two- and three- bedroom suites including upgraded penthouse residences. *The project’s initial phase, which is now complete, features 72 units consisting of 18 studios, 24 one-bedroom suites, 24 two-bedroom suites and six three-bedroom suites.*_*”*​
From October 2020 - https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...-Vacations-Reports-Third-Quarter-2020-Results
_Net loss and Adjusted EBITDA for the quarter ended Sept. 30, 2020, included a net deferral of $8 million relating *to sales made at Ocean Tower at Hilton Grand Vacations Club Phase II and Maui Bay Villas projects, which were under construction during the period. The Company anticipates recognizing these revenues and related expenses in 2021 when it expects to complete these projects* and recognize the net deferral impacts._​
From a January 2021 Guest Review on the HGV Club Member resort page - https://club.hiltongrandvacations.c...nd/ocean-tower-by-hilton-grand-vacations-club
_*Christmas in Hawaii*_​_by Justin Foco on 01/11/2021_​_The entire Ocean Tower is under construction renovation. *It is a frustration to get around the construction *and some level of rooms are only available in ADA rooms. The resort is nice but Kings' Land can provide a more comfortable experience. Ocean Tower though offers amazing sunsets._​


----------



## mmdays (Feb 13, 2021)

Thank you! So based on the brochure, the Mauka Wing is phase one and it’s completed. Do you know which wing is phase 2/currently under construction?


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 13, 2021)

Here’s what was reported in an old 2018 thread by Sandy VDH (see link to thread below). I don’t  know if this is still true.

.._. I was there in Aug, perhaps they revised their plans, as the phase 1 I was shown was only a partial of the ring farthest from the ocean and mostly on the maui side, none facing the lagoon side.  *Phase 2 was to include the middle ring and a small portion of the ring closest to the ocean.”*_​








						Ocean Tower inventory is loaded for 2019 reservations
					

It appears one can make reservations starting Jan 5th.   Only 28,750 points for a 3 BR penthouse!  I'll be at KL in September. I may have to snoop around.




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Harry (Feb 20, 2021)

We have reservations for October, although I am concerned about parking charges.  Also I have heard that checking in is awkward since The Towers are a good distance from the hotel lobby. I do know The Towere have their own lobby but it would be interesting to find out how this procedure works. 
I head that the front tower construction is well underway but do not know what floors are involved. The back tower is either completely done.
It would be great if anyone who is at Bay Club, Kahala Suites or Kingsland could check this out and take pictures.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 20, 2021)

Harry said:


> We have reservations for October, although I am concerned about parking charges. Also I have heard that checking in is awkward since The Towers are a good distance from the hotel lobby. I do know The Towere have their own lobby but it would be interesting to find out how this procedure works.
> I head that the front tower construction is well underway but do not know what floors are involved. The back tower is either completely done.
> It would be great if anyone who is at Bay Club, Kahala Suites or Kingsland could check this out and take pictures.



They were putting in a drive up loop at the new lobby the last time I was there but the only vehicles I saw were shuttles from the main lobby. That might be more convenient for hauling in luggage that walking, taking the monorail, or the boats.


----------



## DEROS (Feb 20, 2021)

SmithOp said:


> They were putting in a drive up loop at the new lobby the last time I was there but the only vehicles I saw were shuttles from the main lobby. That might be more convenient for hauling in luggage that walking, taking the monorail, or the boats.



There is an access road behind the Ocean Tower and Palace Tower, leading to the main street.  So, if they wanted to, they can improve the area/road to create an HGVC only drive in/check in area.


----------



## mmdays (Feb 22, 2021)

So there is a drive up loop? Anyone know if there's plans to make this accessible for guest pick up/drop off/tour buses? And you mentioned that there were shuttles from the main lobby? Is this the $2 a person shuttle I've read about? If so, can I get dropped off at the main lobby and catch a shuttle that drops me off right at the Ocean Tower (instead of waiting for tram or boat?) Thanks everyone!


----------



## DEROS (Feb 23, 2021)

mmdays said:


> So there is a drive up loop? Anyone know if there's plans to make this accessible for guest pick up/drop off/tour buses? And you mentioned that there were shuttles from the main lobby? Is this the $2 a person shuttle I've read about? If so, can I get dropped off at the main lobby and catch a shuttle that drops me off right at the Ocean Tower (instead of waiting for tram or boat?) Thanks everyone!



There is a maintenance access road.  Not sure if they will make it a drive up loop but if there is a will there is a way.  

As for the Shuttle, it is at the ground floor of the main lobby.  It is $2 one way and If I remember right it runs until about 1100pm.  I used it to get to Kings and Queens shopping center.  There is a grocery store that had reasonable prices and of course restaurants and stores.  However, I haven't been there since 2019 so I am not sure if any of those shopping centers are open.


----------



## mmdays (Feb 23, 2021)

So the shuttle only runs from main lobby/parking lot area to kings/queens shops? Not from main lobby to ocean tower lobby? Thanks!


----------



## linsj (Feb 23, 2021)

mmdays said:


> So the shuttle only runs from main lobby/parking lot area to kings/queens shops? Not from main lobby to ocean tower lobby? Thanks!



From the main lobby, you can take the monorail or boat or walk (my preference) to Ocean Tower to check in.  If you don't take the monorail or have too much luggage, check it with the bell captain, and it'll be delivered to your room after you check in.


----------



## bcelani (Jul 26, 2021)

linsj said:


> From the main lobby, you can take the monorail or boat or walk (my preference) to Ocean Tower to check in.  If you don't take the monorail or have too much luggage, check it with the bell captain, and it'll be delivered to your room after you check in.


The boats are out of operation when we were there in late June 2021. The monorail is slow, so be prepared to walk. If you are a HGV owner, you are likely to get a renovated unit...if not, youll be in a hotel room. It's a 20 minute walk from the main hotel lobby to the 4th floor of Ocean Tower.


----------



## Msb1102 (Jul 27, 2021)

bcelani said:


> The boats are out of operation when we were there in late June 2021. The monorail is slow, so be prepared to walk. If you are a HGV owner, you are likely to get a renovated unit...if not, youll be in a hotel room. It's a 20 minute walk from the main hotel lobby to the 4th floor of Ocean Tower.



I'll be there for a few days in October. Booked on a whim when Southwest had that $99 deal to Hawaii last week.

Assuming the boats are running. How long would it take to get from lobby to ocean tower? How long does the monorail take vs the 20 minute walk?

Also, are they offering promos for owners updates. Specifically for resale owners? I was at Tuscany a few weeks ago and they did the parking pass thing but looked up my account and just handed it over without a word. Was actually disappointed.

Might have to switch over to Kings (if availability frees up at or around the 60 day mark or again around 31 day mark).


----------



## rabmsn (Jul 27, 2021)

Msb1102 said:


> How long does the monorail take vs the 20 minute walk?


I've stayed in Ocean Towers units many times over the years (well before it was part of HGVC).  The best way to answer your question is, "It depends."  It's not unusual to wait 5 to 15 minutes for a train.  They sometimes have 2 trains running.  If you leave at the same time that the train departs, walking fast you can beat the train.  It stops at the Palace Towers and the Convention Center on the way to the lobby.  It proceeds to Makai before reversing direction.  Trams at Hilton Waikoloa Village


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 27, 2021)

I saw a Facebook post from the Waikoloa Beach Resort that the boats resumed operation earlier this month.  The boats are fun, but they are slow and i personally consider them more of an activity than transportation.. 

But regardless I am happy to see more of the amenities opening back up.  We enjoyed our stay at ocean tower in May, but it was a bummer that so many things were still closed.


----------



## HGVC Lover (Jul 27, 2021)

bcelani said:


> The boats are out of operation when we were there in late June 2021. The monorail is slow, so be prepared to walk. If you are a HGV owner, you are likely to get a renovated unit...if not, youll be in a hotel room. It's a 20 minute walk from the main hotel lobby to the 4th floor of Ocean Tower.



We were just there and the a few boats would run at partial times throughout the day.  The hotel was full according to the staff and there were lines for everything.  The maintenance road was barricaded most days and also there was a lot of construction around and in the Ocean Tower.  There did not appear to be anyway to drive to the lobby of the HGVC portion of the hotel.  

It is a solid 20 minute walk from the hotel lobby to the Ocean Tower......but the other part of that is the hotel has no valet parking at this time and you can spend almost another 20 minutes walking from the lower parking lot to the hotel lobby.  The lots appeared to be always full.  We were not impressed with the hotel because for some reason it just seemed to be a hassle for most things.


----------

